# يمكن الجملة الاسمية لها المفعول به؟



## msa9999

في هذه الجملة الفعلية

أكل الرجالُ اللحمَ

اللحم هو المفعول به والمنصوب

في هذه الجملة الاسمية

الرجالُ أكلوا اللحم

هل اللحم المنصوب أيضاً ؟

  الخبر أكلوا اللحم

           ولكن الخبر الجملة الفعلية أيضاً
ولذلك اللحم هو المفعول به والمنصوب

الرجالُ أكلوا اللحمَ

هذا صحيح ؟
شكرا​


----------



## elroy

نعم، هذا صحيح. "أكلوا اللحم" هي جملة فعلية في محل رفع خبر، وتحتوي الجملة الفعلية هنا على فعل ومفعول به، والمفعول به منصوب كالعادة.


----------

